# Jonathan Sutherland Snyder, 1981-2008, R.I.P.



## kwon (8 Jun 2008)

Canadian soldier dies on patrol in Afghanistan

Updated Sun. Jun. 8 2008 4:40 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A night-time accident has claimed the life of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan. Capt. Jonathan Sutherland Snyder was patrolling a section of Zhari district on foot when he fell into an open well.

Snyder was a member of 1st Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton. 

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080608/canadian_soldier_080608/20080608?hub=World


RIP


----------



## canuck101 (8 Jun 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## Kiwi99 (8 Jun 2008)

Without a doubt, one of the finest combat leaders in the Regiment.  Capt Snyder, you did your part and you did it well.  RIP.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2008)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends of the fallen -  

Canadian Press:  "A Canadian soldier died after falling into a well during a night-time patrol Saturday west of Kandahar.  Capt. Jonathan Sutherland Snyder, of Penticton, B.C., was a member of 1st Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton.  He was on his second tour of Afghanistan and his third overseas deployment.  "Jon was serving as a mentor and role model to members of the Afghan National Army, and his recent leadership in the field likely saved both Canadian and Afghan lives," Brig,-Gen. Denis Thompson, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, said in a prepared statement at nearby Kandahar Airfield ....  Snyder, who was helping mentor Afghan soldiers, was on foot patrol in a field in Zhari district when he tumbled into an open well that the Afghans call a 'kariz.'  Those kinds of wells dot the countryside. They are often unmarked and connect to a series of underground irrigation ditches used to soothe the parched landscape in river valleys.  Thompson estimates the well Snyder was trapped in may have been as much as 20 metres deep.  The rest of his patrol tried desperately to extract him as they radioed for help.  "Medical, engineering and search and rescue assets were rushed to the scene, and Jon was lifted from the well," said Thompson, who spoke with members of Snyder's platoon on Sunday.  Once out of the well, Snyder was rushed to the NATO military hospital at Kandahar Airfield where he was pronounced dead ...."

CanWest/National Post:  "A Canadian soldier was killed in a freak accident while on night patrol Saturday after he fell into a deep open well in the darkness in an area west of Kandahar City.  Capt. Jonathan Sutherland Snyder, 26, a member of the 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, was the second Canadian captain to die on foot patrol in less than a week in the insurgent-ripe territory of Zhari District.  "This tragic accident has deeply impacted us all," said Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, commander of Canada's 2,500 troops in Afghanistan. "The thoughts and prayers of the entire Canadian Task Force are with Captain Snyder's fiancee Meghan, his parents and all those who loved him," he added.  Capt. Jonathon (Jon) Sutherland Snyder was killed Saturday after falling into a well at about 9 p.m. local time while on a night-time security patrol in Zhari District, west of Kandahar City.  At about 9 p.m. local time, Snyder fell the equivalent of a six-storey building after tripping over the edge of what Afghans call a "kariz" or open well. Often abandoned and unmarked, these open wells connect to underground waterways for irrigation of the arid landscape. The kariz that claimed Snyder's life is estimated at 20 metres deep.  "I spoke to his patrol this morning. They related how desperately they worked to extract him from the well as they called for help," said Thompson...."


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jun 2008)

LINK




> Canadian soldier dies on patrol in Afghanistan
> Updated Sun. Jun. 8 2008 6:30 AM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...



Damn it! 

RIP Captian Snyder 


Baker


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jun 2008)

I just posted this up in Current affairs, never saw it here.



Still, RIP Captian Snyder 

Baker


----------



## armoured recce man (8 Jun 2008)

RIP sir, I hope for the better for the family and friends, 

 true canadian hero


----------



## Pte.Butt (8 Jun 2008)

RIP Sir!


----------



## karl28 (8 Jun 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## Rocketryan (8 Jun 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## Teeps74 (8 Jun 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Jun 2008)

This is all too regular..  :'(

RIP Sir.


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 Jun 2008)

What a terrible way to go.   :-[

RIP Sir


----------



## Jorkapp (8 Jun 2008)

My condolences to his family. He will be missed.

RIP Sir.


----------



## TheHead (8 Jun 2008)

Captian Snyder was one of the finest officers I ever had the pleasure of serving with.

RIP Sir.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2008)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Captain Jonathan (Jon) Sutherland Snyder:  "My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond and I were saddened to receive news of the tragic death of Captain Jonathan (Jon) Sutherland Snyder, a member of the Operational Mentor and Liaison Team serving with the 1st Battalion of Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, Alberta.  The accident occurred while he was on patrol with his comrades in the Zhari District of Afghanistan.  Every day, every hour, our Canadian women and men come up against numerous obstacles in difficult and threatening conditions. This mission, as we know it, involves danger in many forms: the terrain is hazardous, uncertainty is felt by all, the threat of attack is constant and risk is ever-present.  The Canadian Forces family grieves. The parents and friends of Captain Snyder are inconsolable.  May they take comfort in knowing that we share their sadness, as do Canadians from across the country."

STATEMENT BY PRIME MINISTER HARPER ON THE DEATH OF CAPTAIN JONATHAN (JON) SUTHERLAND SNYDER:  "I am deeply saddened by the loss of Captain Jonathan (Jon) Sutherland Snyder, who died in a tragic accident while training members of the Afghan National Army in Afghanistan.  On behalf of all Canadians, I offer sincere condolences to the family and friends of Captain Snyder.  They are in our thoughts and prayers.  He will be remembered as someone who worked shoulder to shoulder with Afghans to help bring security and stability back to their country, a key part of Canada’s focus on training Afghan forces. Captain Snyder's sacrifice will be honoured by Canadians and Afghans alike.  Canadians stand by our brave men and women in uniform who continue to make a significant contribution to the United Nation-mandated mission to secure, rebuild and redevelop Afghanistan."

Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of captain Jonathan (jon) Sutherland Snyder:  "To the family and friends of Captain Jonathan (Jon) Sutherland Snyder who died yesterday in Afghanistan, I offer my sincerest condolences. You can be reassured by the thought that an entire country stands behind you in these most trying times.  Captain Snyder died in Afghanistan while on a patrol as part of an Operational Mentor and Liaison Team. These patrols allow Canadian soldiers to work in close cooperation with Afghan security forces.  Captain Snyder’s and his team clearly demonstrate Canada’s commitment to the training of Afghan forces. His sacrifice will inspire those who will follow in his footsteps on the road to a vibrant, safe and democratic Afghanistan."


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Jun 2008)

Rest Easy Sir!


----------



## Loachman (8 Jun 2008)

I did my Militia Second Lieutenant Qual Course in Pet in 1975 with, among others, Dave Snyder from the British Columbia Dragoons who was, if I remember correctly, from Penticton. Jon's age would be about right, and there appears to be a resemblance...


----------



## geo (8 Jun 2008)

Rest in peace Capt Snyder
your work is done & we will take care of it from hereonin
Condolences to Family, friends and comrades

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Jun 2008)

RIP, Sir.  My sincere condolences to your Fiancee and Family.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (8 Jun 2008)

I had the honour of serving with Captain Snyder overseas, if only for a short time two years ago.  We have lost a great officer.  My prayers are with John, his family and his friends.


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Jun 2008)

rest in peace sir  
you will not be forgotten  
condolences to family,,,comrades,,and friends..
another sad day indeed...

                              scoty b


----------



## eechoss (8 Jun 2008)

RIP


----------



## BernDawg (8 Jun 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## lone bugler (9 Jun 2008)

RIP sir you have served your country well and saved many lives


----------



## manhole (9 Jun 2008)

condolences to the family and friends........RIP.......


----------



## military granny (9 Jun 2008)

My condolences to the family and comrades. RIP Sir.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jun 2008)

Sigh   RIP   

Any word if they will be bringing him back through Vancouver?


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jun 2008)

RIP to him, and to his family, condolences.


----------



## deedster (9 Jun 2008)

Very sad.
Sincere condolences to his family, friends and comrades.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2008)

Statement from Commanding Officer, 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry:  "“It is with deep regret and with a profound sense of loss that all ranks of the First Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry acknowledge the loss of Captain Jon Snyder. Jon was an exemplary junior officer who was an exceptional leader to his peers and subordinates. He will be remembered as a soldier’s soldier who always led from the front, regardless of the risks or hazards involved. Jon’s compassion and care for his soldiers - whether they were Canadian or Afghan - endeared him to all who worked closely with him. This was Jon’s second tour in Afghanistan in the past two years and his commitment to the mission and all he served with was self-evident.  Captain Snyder’s passing will be felt by all and he will be sorely missed by his fiancée, family, friends, regimental brothers and the Canadian Forces. The Regiment and the Forces have stepped forward and are actively engaged in supporting his loved ones through this especially trying time. At the request of his fiancée, we would ask that the media refrain from contacting her at this time, until she has had time to cope with her loss.”


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Jun 2008)

DURHAM -- The body of the latest soldier to die in Afghanistan will be returned to Canada on Wednesday. 
Capt. Jon Snyder, 26, fell into a 20-metre deep well Saturday night.

He was a member of the 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, and was praised Monday by the battalion commander.

"He will be remembered as a soldier's soldier who always led from the front, regardless of the risks or hazards involved." Lt.-Col. David Anderson said in a news release. 

A plane carrying Capt. Snyder's body is scheduled to arrive at CFB Trenton at 2 p.m. on Wednesday, where a repatriation ceremony will be held.

The motorcade will pass through Northumberland beginning at about 3 p.m. and Durham Region at about 3:30 en route to Toronto. 

Tributes are being planned on highway overpasses along the Highway of Heroes.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Jun 2008)

RIP Capt. Snyder.  Thank your for you dedication and sacrifice.  You will not be forgotten. 

For anyone in TO, wanting to go to any overpass to pay their respects, it usually takes about 2-2 1/2 fours after the plane has landed for the motorcade to travel under the Victoria Park overpass.  Robin


----------



## proudnurse (10 Jun 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of another loss.. not nice to hear about anytime, but especially so close to the time of another soldier killed in the line of duty. RIP Captain Snyder. My prayers are also with his friends and family


----------



## Bandit1 (14 Jun 2008)

From an overpass in Toronto - RIP and my condolences to his family and friends.

Bandit


----------



## geo (14 Jun 2008)

Mmmm.... my thanks to the OPP for executing such a difficult mission - time and time again.
From Trenton thru to downtown Toronto without a hitch.... Amaazing & most perfect.

BZ

Chimo!


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Feb 2013)

http://www.castanet.net/edition/news-story-86966-21-.htm#86966

*City to honour fallen soldier*

by Deborah Pfeiffer - Feb 6, 2013 

It has been almost five years since Capt. Jonathan Snyder died in Afghanistan.

For many in the Penticton community, the loss remains fresh in their minds.

To continue to pay tribute to the former resident, the city council has approved honouring him with a sign in the 100 block of Main Street.

“I think it is important as we come up on the fifth anniversary of his death that we commemorate him for what he did for our country and give a contemporary face to the tragedies,” said Councillor Helena Konanz.

The matter appeared before the city council Monday night after Brian Hughes, a Snyder family friend, proposed to the Heritage & Museum Advisory Committee that a  road or park in the city be dedicated to Snyder who died in Afghanistan on June 7,  2008.

“He was a really nice guy and a great soldier,” said Hughes. “So this is a way to recognize him.”

Snyder, a graduate of Penticton Secondary School, was a member of the Army Cadets, who later joined the 1st Battalion of the Princess Patricia’s Light Infantry.

He was on active duty in Afghanistan when he fell into a deep, unmarked well and died on the night of June 7.

The suggestion to honour the young soldier with a sign, is not the first such recognition in the city.

The playground at Penticton Christian School was  also dedicated in his memory  in recent years.

It is Hughes’ hope that the city block be named Capt. Jonathan Snyder Way, with the thought that sometime in the future, it leads into a new plaza dedicated to peace.

“There are probably lots of little towns across the country grappling with the same loss and wondering what was that for,” he said. “It’s all about guerilla warfare and insurgents now, so by thinking about this young man, we can think about what is Canada’s role in the world.”

It is also his intention that former Governor General Adrienne Clarkson be the one to dedicate the plaque.

As colonel- in- chief of Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, she was heartbroken when Snyder died, said Hughes.

Councillor Judy Sentes said it was too early to determine where exactly a memorial to Snyder will be placed on that end of town.

But, she said, it remains absolutely important to recognize all the men and women who have given so much so Canadians can be safe.


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Mar 2013)

See info near the end of the article. To clarify, this post and the previous post,  Penticton is the location. Castanet covers all of the Okanagan.

http://www.castanet.net/edition/news-story-88343-21-.htm#88343

*
Street name change to honour veterans*
by Deborah Pfeiffer - Story: 88343
Mar 5, 2013 / 2:00 pm

Photo: Deborah Pfeiffer
Name change endorsed for street next to memorial park

A bid by veterans to re-name a Penticton street in recognition of those who have made sacrifices for their country was given the go ahead Monday night.

City Council has endorsed changing the name of Forbes Street, which borders Veterans Memorial Park, to Veterans Way.

We are very, very pleased, riding high, because this has been a long time in coming,” said Alan Kidd, special projects coordinator for the Veterans Association of Penticton.

Kidd said the association, comprised of veterans from different city groups, has long been behind efforts to ensure the community remembers war losses.

It was instrumental in getting the park by the courthouse named Veterans Memorial Park about four years ago.

It works diligently to do so because, quite simply, it is important to remember, said Kidd.

“People say kids don’t care about yesterday’s wars,  but our point is that all these wars when you have losses are relevant,” he said. “In Penticton, volunteers lined up, marched out of town and 77 of them never came home and that is from a small town.

Then in World War II, we lost another  135.

Remembrance Day is not enough, he added, a street named Veterans Way will give people pause to think year round.

Mayor Dan Ashton said he doesn’t  see any problems with the name change because there are no addresses on Forbes Street.

“It is a very small step in the right direction to remember the veterans in Penticton,” he said.

*Also under discussion at Monday’s meeting was the placement of a commemorative plaque at the park to honour the service of Capt. Jonathan Snyder.

Snyder, of Penticton, died in Afghanistan in 2008, when he fell into a well during a night-time patrol.

No decisions have been made as yet on how to best honour the soldier, who was 26 when he died.

“There is dialogue taking place between the veterans association, the city and the Snyder family to ensure whatever happens is done properly,” said Ashton.
*


----------



## HankWilliams (6 Mar 2013)

RIP xo we wont forget


----------

